# Nsw Xmas In July Case 2008



## Stuster (29/2/08)

Well, after some prompting from Steve, I decided to start this up for another year. The rest is blatantly copied from Duff's thread last year.  

What do you say fellow NSW'ers? July is fast approaching, so if you are interested you have nearly 4 months to craft your finest for the third annual NSW Xmas in July Case Swap.

So, some rules if I may:

1. You will supply 28 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points at different points around Sydney and hopefully Newcastle.
2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES.
3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates which aid in easy sorting.
4. The places will be limited to the first 28 who register their interest. If there are any extra, then there will be an alternate list opened. If you decide to put your name in now and due to unforeseen circumstances have to withdraw close to the swap date, it is your responsibility to find a replacement, otherwise it will be pins in voodoo dolls for 30 days tongue.gif
5. The date for the swap will be determined by the end of May, but at this stage a rough estimate could call it in at June 30, 2008.

So, who's in?

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. ?


----------



## nifty (29/2/08)

I'll be in, thanks

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty


----------



## Steve (29/2/08)

Stuster said:


> Well, after some prompting from Steve, I decided to start this up for another year.



Cheers fella!
Steve


----------



## Punter (29/2/08)

I think I'll let someone else have a turn this time.
I've been in the last couple.
If there's not enough people later, I'll join.

Cheers, Duane.


----------



## goatherder (29/2/08)

I think I'll sit this one out too, let somebody else have a go.


----------



## PostModern (29/2/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo

Can't wait, having missed the last one.

Can we have an agreement now tho.... anyone whose beer is overcarbonated to the point of making volcanoes will be publicly humiliated? I hate losing half my case down the drain.


----------



## crozdog (29/2/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog

Now what to make?


----------



## kabooby (29/2/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby

This is a bit early

Finally made the first list

Kabooby


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/2/08)

goatherder said:


> I think I'll sit this one out too, let somebody else have a go.



I'll take Goatherder's spot. I just loved the Xmas swap and now that I'm AG I love the experimentation.

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla


----------



## Muggus (29/2/08)

Count me in! The Crissy caseswap was great fun!

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus


----------



## floppinab (29/2/08)

Me is in.

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab

Orrrrr c'mon goatherder, that Czechy Darky at Chrissy was a beautaahhhhyyy. Can we expect an AG fgz???


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/2/08)

floppinab said:


> Me is in.
> 
> 1. Stuster
> 2. Steve
> ...



I'll try an AG czech dark lager. Like you, more than impressed with GH's Xmas drop. was the highlight beer of my tasting!
Got the pilsner malt, some choc malt, melanoiden malt - need the yeast. But guarenteed, all AG. I'll practice on the IBUs, they are less fussy ! :lol:


----------



## Stuster (29/2/08)

kabooby said:


> This is a bit early
> 
> Finally made the first list
> 
> Kabooby



I thought so too, but I had a quick look back at the last two years and we actually started it about this time or even a bit earlier. Anyway, good to have enough time for those who might make big beers. Hint, hint.  

OT, but had your dubbel last night, kabooby.


----------



## redbeard (29/2/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10.
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!


----------



## Insight (29/2/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!

Guess I'll take 10 then?


----------



## PostModern (29/2/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'll practice on the IBUs, they are less fussy ! :lol:



For that, my friend, we will be _honest_ in our appraisal of your beer from now on


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/2/08)

PostModern said:


> For that, my friend, we will be _honest_ in our appraisal of your beer from now on




THE TRUTH, YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH !


----------



## Gulpa (29/2/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa

Lets try this again.


----------



## Tony (1/3/08)

Id love to join in the fun again folks but ive stopped brewing till further notice.

I have managed to infect 400 liters of beer in the last few months so something is very wrong somewhere. Either in the outlet of my kettle or its in my firmenters.

Im almost out of beer so it will be cordial for me for the next few months till i can afford to replace all my brewing equipment.

The rig will be getting rebuilt too with some mods to how i drain from the kettle.

maybe next year.

cheers


----------



## sah (1/3/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH


----------



## Steve (1/3/08)

Tony said:


> Id love to join in the fun again folks but ive stopped brewing till further notice.
> 
> I have managed to infect 400 liters of beer in the last few months so something is very wrong somewhere. Either in the outlet of my kettle or its in my firmenters.
> 
> ...




Thats a shame Tony both for you not joining and your infected rig.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## homebrewworld.com (1/3/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15.BeerSlayer


----------



## schooey (1/3/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15.BeerSlayer
16. Schooey


----------



## pint of lager (1/3/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15.BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager


----------



## Duff (1/3/08)

Damn POL, I missed you last time.

You guys are in for a treat.


----------



## schooey (1/3/08)

Tony said:


> Id love to join in the fun again folks but ive stopped brewing till further notice.
> 
> I have managed to infect 400 liters of beer in the last few months so something is very wrong somewhere. Either in the outlet of my kettle or its in my firmenters.
> 
> ...



Mate!

That's gotta hurt! I hope you get back online soon.


----------



## Stuster (1/3/08)

Duff said:


> Damn POL, I missed you last time.
> 
> You guys are in for a treat.



+1. Great to see you back in, PoL. :beerbang:


----------



## Weizguy (2/3/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15.BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench ( added via proxy , per telephone this evening ) - no nominated brew yet

Thirstywench is keen to share and sample this case, and has asked me to get her name on the list ASAP. (That's why I'm adding it now).

Seth out


----------



## Josh (3/3/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15.BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh

In a house with a couple of mates and back brewing to my hearts content. Can't wait for the swap.


----------



## Stuster (3/3/08)

I'd just like to point out to everyone something from the first post.



> 1. You will supply 28 bottles of your _*finest *_hand crafted



It's been a bit disappointing in some cases that some beers haven't quite measured up to that. Of course, beers go bad or don't turn out quite as you expected them to (and I'm certainly guilty of that with my last case swap beer) but it has been suggested that some people might not have put the effort in that they would have if their lives depended on it.  I think it might be a good idea to have a deadline of two weeks before the swap and if people's beers haven't worked out or they're just not able to get the beer made in time they could drop out by then. Sound ok?

And so, my fellow AHBers: ask not what your case can do for you - ask what you can do for your case. My fellow citizens of the forum: ask not what other brewers will do for you, but what together we can do for the freedom of beer. Finally, whether you are citizens of NSW or even of the ACT, ask of us the same high standards of strength and bitterness which we ask of you. With a good conscience our only sure reward, with history the final judge of our deeds, let us go forth to make the beer we love, asking for blessing and for help, but knowing that here on earth, yeast's work must truly be our own.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/3/08)

Stuster said:


> I'd just like to point out to everyone something from the first post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bloody beautiful speech. If you were running for Parliament or Pope I'd vote for you !!  

Fully endorse your comments. Love the taste of other peoples products and getting feedback on my own. Has helped me expand my tastes and improved my knowledge big time. Love these case swaps. 

I didn't think your NSW Xmas beer was totally crap .. :lol: 

For any new contributors, my main bit of advise is make sure you have enough wort in the fermenter to make 28 bottles. My first attempt came up short by two bottles, so I had to brew a second effort (by luck, this one was better than the first anyway)

Looking forward to your brews


----------



## Stuster (3/3/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I didn't think your NSW Xmas beer was totally crap .. :lol:



No, it wasn't crap, but it didn't come out quite as I wanted it. And I've certainly had infected beers of my own (not in cases luckily) so I know how that can be, just hoping everyone can give it a good go. And have a taste of the beer before bottling it. If you have to spit it out in disgust, maybe it's time to drop out. :lol: 


_*Stuster realises he's cursed his own case entry now. Goes to find lucky rabbit's foot and put on lucky (hop) sock.*_


----------



## floppinab (3/3/08)

Stuster said:


> I'd just like to point out to everyone something from the first post.
> 
> It's been a bit disappointing in some cases that some beers haven't quite measured up to that. Of course, ......sermon delete



Forgive me father for I have sinned........... sinned against the Lord of the Brew. From this day forward I promise to brew only that which is pure and good. I shall scrub and sanitise so that thoust brewing machinery is rid of all beelzbugs. Only using the purest of malt, water, hops, yeast, ..................................yeast nutrient, water salts, brewpot finings, polyclar...... vssst sorry.

And on the 7th day....................... OK, 21st day with a bit of conditioning, we will share thoust Swap beer, and lo, it was good

Amen.

3 Hail Mary's and 2 Hows your fathers.................


----------



## Cortez The Killer (3/3/08)

I see that there's a decent Wollongong constituency 

May as well join in the fun!

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh
20. Cortez The Killer

Cheers


----------



## Steve (3/3/08)

Stuster said:


> put the effort in that they would have if their lives depended on it.



I always brew as if my life depends on it (and I hope others do to especially in a case swap). My brewing/drinking ratio is on a very fine line. Any stuff ups means I have to go buy Melbourne Bitter for two weeks  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/3/08)

floppinab said:


> Forgive me father for I have sinned........... sinned against the Lord of the Brew. From this day forward I promise to brew only that which is pure and good. I shall scrub and sanitise so that thoust brewing machinery is rid of all beelzbugs. Only using the purest of malt, water, hops, yeast, ..................................yeast nutrient, water salts, brewpot finings, polyclar...... vssst sorry.
> 
> And on the 7th day....................... OK, 21st day with a bit of conditioning, we will share thoust Swap beer, and lo, it was good
> 
> ...



Don't forget to read Saint Anthony of the Hunter's thread (400 lost souls .. litres) to know the Devil lurks where you yeast expect.


----------



## PostModern (3/3/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I see that there's a decent Wollongong constituency



Indeed. I used to be the only one in these things. We should organise a car pool for the swap day. My van would take quite a few milk crates. Never done the calcs, but "lots".


----------



## Cortez The Killer (3/3/08)

Might be worth encouraging a few more IBUs to participate

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (3/3/08)

Steve said:


> Any stuff ups means I have to go buy Melbourne Bitter for two weeks



You're living life on the edge there. Dangerous stuff.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/3/08)

PostModern said:


> Indeed. I used to be the only one in these things. We should organise a car pool for the swap day. My van would take quite a few milk crates. Never done the calcs, but "lots".




Your turn to drive Rob !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but I'll have my bus ready just in case!!


----------



## SJW (3/3/08)

> It's been a bit disappointing in some cases that some beers haven't quite measured up to that. Of course, beers go bad or don't turn out quite as you expected them to (and I'm certainly guilty of that with my last case swap beer) but it has been suggested that some people might not have put the effort in that they would have if their lives depended on it. I think it might be a good idea to have a deadline of two weeks before the swap and if people's beers haven't worked out or they're just not able to get the beer made in time they could drop out by then. Sound ok?
> 
> And so, my fellow AHBers: ask not what your case can do for you - ask what you can do for your case. My fellow citizens of the forum: ask not what other brewers will do for you, but what together we can do for the freedom of beer. Finally, whether you are citizens of NSW or even of the ACT, ask of us the same high standards of strength and bitterness which we ask of you. With a good conscience our only sure reward, with history the final judge of our deeds, let us go forth to make the beer we love, asking for blessing and for help, but knowing that here on earth, yeast's work must truly be our own.



Could not of said it better myself. I am toying with the idea of have a PREMIUM ALL GRAIN ONLY case swap where all the 28 TOP SHELF beer styles will be pre-nominated so u just take one and brew it. First in, best choice. I think as most blokes put 100% into their beers the few that are not up to scratch really let the swap down. Depending on the feedback I may fire this one up after the July swaps.

Steve


----------



## floppinab (3/3/08)

SJW said:


> Could not of said it better myself. I am toying with the idea of have a PREMIUM ALL GRAIN ONLY case swap where all the 28 TOP SHELF beer styles will be pre-nominated so u just take one and brew it. First in, best choice. I think as most blokes put 100% into their beers the few that are not up to scratch really let the swap down. Depending on the feedback I may fire this one up after the July swaps.
> 
> Steve



Thought I might stick my nose in here on this general issue. The last swap was my first. For 12 months prior I had jealously looked at the swaps (and comps for that matter) but was pretty much scared of entering due to general feelings of inadequacy and worthlessness about my brews  . I had been encouraged by brewing mates to enter but I was scared about putting something shit in pretty much.

I guess what I'm trying to say is the aim should be to get a balance between scaring new brewers off and making sure that whatever is entered is of decent quality. I guess the bottom line is we are a good 3 months or more out of the swap there should be no excuse, if you are putting you hand up, to come up with something decent. Brew it now, if it's screwed up there's time to do something else.


----------



## PostModern (3/3/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Your turn to drive Rob !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> but I'll have my bus ready just in case!!



So long as it doesn't conflict with the Soccer roster Sat morning or my turn with the kids on the golf jr dev program on a Saturday arvo or the Mrs' day-shift/night-shift roster on a Sunday, I'm in, 100%


----------



## jonw (3/3/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh
20. Cortez The Killer
21. Jon W

I hope it's OK just to stick my name on the list!

Jon


----------



## PostModern (3/3/08)

jonw said:


> I hope it's OK just to stick my name on the list!
> 
> Jon



That's how it works, Jon. Later, we all work out what we're going to brew and add that to the list as well.


----------



## Weizguy (3/3/08)

Stuster said:


> I'd just like to point out to everyone something from the first post.
> 
> 
> > 1. You will supply 28 bottles of your _*finest*_ hand crafted
> ...


I'm happy to put a +1 on this comment, not that I'm free from blame either (no need to comment, PoMo).

I'd like to see the experienced brewers put their money where their mouth is. Brew a beer to maintain your reputation as a good brewer, or to enhance (or create) your positive reputation. Brew to show your respect for the other case swappers and to help your self-respect. On that note, I feel that it's a mark of self-respect to be able to withdraw in a timely manner when you know that your beer is not going to measure up. That measure, of course, being your own high, demanding and rigourous standards. I could quote an example, but that's purely academic now.



floppinab said:


> Thought I might stick my nose in here on this general issue. The last swap was my first. For 12 months prior I had jealously looked at the swaps (and comps for that matter) but was pretty much scared of entering due to general feelings of inadequacy and worthlessness about my brews  . I had been encouraged by brewing mates to enter but I was scared about putting something shit in pretty much.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is the aim should be to get a balance between scaring new brewers off and making sure that whatever is entered is of decent quality. I guess the bottom line is we are a good 3 months or more out of the swap there should be no excuse, if you are putting you hand up, to come up with something decent. Brew it now, if it's screwed up there's time to do something else.



I'd hate to see these case-swaps becoming exclusive to established forumers. They are best served to introduce newer brewers and experienced brewers (both long-term and new to the forum) to the delights of well-made beer, in the rainbow of styles. It's certainly opened my eyes and palate to a range of hitherto untasted or unavailable styles of beer. It's also pushed me to create beer of obscure styles (Berliner weisse, Gose), in order to challenge other palates, and perhaps to please them.

I can see immense value in expanding the brewing outlook of all case-swap entrants, but moreso for newer brewers. They can get a taste of how good a beer can be made at home, but only if the entrants provide their "finest". On the other hand, they can be provided with feedback to improve their own beers, or (shock/horror) receive feedback that they already make some classy beer (of a competitive standard).

Les climbs off soapbox (and goes back to his daily drudge)
Beerz and good brewing/ case-swapping


----------



## SJW (3/3/08)

> I'd like to see the experienced brewers put their money where their mouth is. Brew a beer to maintain your reputation as a good brewer, or to enhance (or create) your positive reputation. Brew to show your respect for the other case swappers and to help your self-respect. On that note, I feel that it's a mark of self-respect to be able to withdraw in a timely manner when you know that your beer is not going to measure up. That measure, of course, being your own high, demanding and rigourous standards. I could quote an example, but that's purely academic now.



Well said. The last swap was my first and I thought that the idea of these swaps was to brew your finest beer, one that you would be happy to share with anyone, showcasing your best brew. I don't think a case swap is a opportunity to do some experimental brew that may or may not work as it would be hidden in amongst 28 other brews.
Saying that though there is no reason anyone cant buy a 3kg Aust Post bag and swap 3 or 4 beers with other members as I have done with a few blokes.


Steve


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (3/3/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh
20. Cortez The Killer
21. Jon W
22. DK

Bring it on!


----------



## Insight (3/3/08)

Stuster said:


> I'd just like to point out to everyone something from the first post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How very strange. If there are any amoung us brave enough to subject their half-arsed efforts to the assembled beer snobs, certified judges and fellow brewers... well, they've got bigger stones than I!


----------



## PostModern (3/3/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I'm happy to put a +1 on this comment, not that I'm free from blame either (no need to comment, PoMo).



No need 



SJW said:


> I don't think a case swap is a opportunity to do some experimental brew that may or may not work as it would be hidden in amongst 28 other brews.



But all jokes aside, you did spawn a whole new thread and a whole new following 

(just jokes, just jokes)

I'm actually glad you made that beer and even more glad you came back and made a state show winning beer in the end.


----------



## monkeybusiness (3/3/08)

Hmmm. I was keen to get involved in another case swap (the xmas being my first) but it seems that there are some pretty high expectations within the case swap fraternity.

I really appreciated the feedback from everybody in the last swap and I think I got alot out of people's comments which I think were comfortingly similar to my own thoughts on my beer. I think that many of us would be our own worst critics and that may well scare some (such as myself) from participating in further case swaps where there is some pressure to ensure a good beer is put forth.

I agree completely about checking it beforehand to ensure there is no infection or otherwise bad beer, as I too was disappointed with one or two infected brews in the swap. But there is for many of us a huge benefit in having more experienced peers comment on our beer especially if it maybe not quite perfect. For newer brewers I think one of the hardest things is trying to taste out what is "not quite right" about a beer and working out what must be done to fix it.

In the short term I will be working on improving my own beer and hope to get in on a case swap further into the future. Unless of course I try the same beer again, but try to sort out what I believe was wrong last time.....

PS - if I do go in again it will at least be a partial and almost certainly a black.
PPS- by the way, thanks again to all those who were in the last swap, twas everything I had hoped and more.

-Adrian.


----------



## Jez (3/3/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh
20. Cortez The Killer
21. Jon W
22. DK
23. Jez

Now I'm nervous but I'm in!

Jez


----------



## Steve (3/3/08)

SJW said:


> Well said. The last swap was my first and I thought that the idea of these swaps was to brew your finest beer, one that you would be happy to share with anyone, showcasing your best brew. I don't think a case swap is a opportunity to do some experimental brew that may or may not work as it would be hidden in amongst 28 other brews.
> Saying that though there is no reason anyone can’t buy a 3kg Aust Post bag and swap 3 or 4 beers with other members as I have done with a few blokes.
> 
> 
> Steve



The last was my first swap too Steve. The recipe for the brew I put in the case was pulled out of my arse originally, I just made it up. I'd made it only twice before and I did consider it still an experimental brew but I was confident that it would work. I was nervous as all hell to enter a beer into the swap that I had only read about for the past three or four years. Im glad it did work and that people liked it. I know what you are getting at. I dont think I would have entered it the first time around that I had made it. But you have to remember thats its just a bit if fun for all brewers at all stages of brewing to enter beer that they've made. Its not a registered BJCP competition. Yes I was a bit disappointed with about 10% of the case but the other 80% made up for it. I dont think there should be a ban on any experimental brew or beer made by someone that has only just put their third or fourth beer down.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (3/3/08)

Ok, just to clarify, I certainly didn't mean I thought everyone should back out unless they brewed a comp winning beer. As Les said, the swaps are great for new brewers as well as old-hands and they're for sharing good beer not competitiveness. I don't mean that everyone should have case-anxiety (or even case-envy  ). I don't think we should all brew only recipes we've brewed 10 times before, or that if it doesn't blow your socks off when you bottle it then you shouldn't enter, but simply


----------



## Muggus (3/3/08)

Stuster said:


> It's been a bit disappointing in some cases that some beers haven't quite measured up to that. Of course, beers go bad or don't turn out quite as you expected them to (and I'm certainly guilty of that with my last case swap beer) but it has been suggested that some people might not have put the effort in that they would have if their lives depended on it.  I think it might be a good idea to have a deadline of two weeks before the swap and if people's beers haven't worked out or they're just not able to get the beer made in time they could drop out by then. Sound ok?
> 
> And so, my fellow AHBers: ask not what your case can do for you - ask what you can do for your case. My fellow citizens of the forum: ask not what other brewers will do for you, but what together we can do for the freedom of beer. Finally, whether you are citizens of NSW or even of the ACT, ask of us the same high standards of strength and bitterness which we ask of you. With a good conscience our only sure reward, with history the final judge of our deeds, let us go forth to make the beer we love, asking for blessing and for help, but knowing that here on earth, yeast's work must truly be our own.


Have to agree with your statement there Stu.
I found that my first attempt of a batch of beer for the NSW Xmas swap was lacklustre, to say the least. Luckily I got stuck in early enough to have brewed a backup beer which I was pretty happy with, and I guess if I can convince myself it was alright, then i'm at least halfway to convincing everyone else that its alright.  

Either way, i'm gonna brew 2 batches (at least) for this caseswap and pick the one I think is the best.


----------



## nifty (3/3/08)

I must say, I was dissappointed in my last case beer. 

It tasted great out of the fermenter into the bottles, but when I had a test bottle about a week later, it tasted like bandaids. By that time it was already delivered to Flops place so it was too late to pull out. 

I suspect I didn't rinse the chlorine out of the bottles properly, as not all beers tasted like crap. Of the extras I had left over, some were ok, some were like sucking on a soggy bandaid.

Anyway, old news, I'm looking forward to this case.

cheers

nifty


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/3/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> Hmmm. I was keen to get involved in another case swap (the xmas being my first) but it seems that there are some pretty high expectations within the case swap fraternity.
> 
> I really appreciated the feedback from everybody in the last swap and I think I got alot out of people's comments which I think were comfortingly similar to my own thoughts on my beer. I think that many of us would be our own worst critics and that may well scare some (such as myself) from participating in further case swaps where there is some pressure to ensure a good beer is put forth.
> 
> ...




Adrian .. show some backbone, son. Of course you want in. You know you will produce a classy product. Your black beer in the last NSW Xmas swap showed so much promise. I know you were disappointed in it. So do it again .. but better. :super:




> Now I'm nervous but I'm in! Jez



Only way to be. Good to have you in the mix. :beerbang: 



> .... as I too was disappointed with one or two infected brews in the swap.



By the way, what would I know. I thought all the beers were good !!! Gotta go now, mummy calling


----------



## Tony (3/3/08)

Awwww shucks

2 things written above have made the decision for me!

"reputation" and "3 months out"

 

Im in..... WTF 

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh
20. Cortez The Killer
21. Jon W
22. DK
23. Jez
24. tony


----------



## loftboy (3/3/08)

Ok,

Providing that there is a Newcastle or somewhere close dropoff point, count me in. I really enjoyed sampling & participating in the last HAG Xmas swap (so much so, it's convinced me to go AG !).

David.


1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh
20. Cortez The Killer
21. Jon W
22. DK
23. Jez
24. tony
25. Loftboy


----------



## Doc (3/3/08)

Initially I said no, can't do it, as I've committed to a couple of other side brewing projects.
However seeing the calibre of some of the entrants, I'll step up and commit.

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh
20. Cortez The Killer
21. Jon W
22. DK
23. Jez
24. tony
25. Loftboy
26. Doc


----------



## SJW (3/3/08)

Should I......................Thinking....................HAG Comp. coming up......................


----------



## Tony (3/3/08)

I pondered on this or the HAG comp. This won out. 

Not enough warning on the HAG comp considering i have no beer.

i can have something great ready in 3 months but not in 4 weeks with a half built rig.

Im tinking of brewing a lager....... schwarzbier or Rauchbier? 

any preferences folks?


----------



## PostModern (3/3/08)

Tony said:


> Im tinking of brewing a lager....... schwarzbier or Rauchbier?
> 
> any preferences folks?



Schwarz


----------



## monkeybusiness (3/3/08)

Dammit. Looks like its time to HTFU.

Count me in.  I'll brew in plentiful quantities also to ensure good guff.

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh
20. Cortez The Killer
21. Jon W
22. DK
23. Jez
24. tony
25. Loftboy
26. Doc
27. Monkeybusiness

This time I hope to get to the swap day too.


----------



## Stuster (3/3/08)

SJW said:


> Should I......................Thinking....................HAG Comp. coming up......................



Do it. :super:


----------



## sah (3/3/08)

Tony said:


> Awwww shucks
> 
> 2 things written above have made the decision for me!
> 
> ...



Good call Tony, I'm looking forward to your contribution.

regards,
Scott


----------



## Tony (3/3/08)

what ever i turn out....... it will be something special or nothing at all!

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (3/3/08)

Tony said:


> what ever i turn out....... it will be something special or nothing at all!
> 
> cheers


Imperial Ryezenbock?

Nice!

:lol:


----------



## crozdog (4/3/08)

Tony, Doc, great to see you're both in! :beerbang: 

Enjoyed your beers in the past so looking forward to this years efforts :beer: 

That isn't a negative relfection on the abilities of everyone else involved..... :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/3/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> Dammit. Looks like its time to HTFU... This time I hope to get to the swap day too.



I hope I'm not becoming a bad influence on you ...  

Road trip in July. Tuross Head, Callala Bay, Fairy Meadow, Balgownie, Woonona .. wherever. 

We'll break out the Neil Young tapes and find some groupies (don't tell the wives !!!!).

Rock and Roll B)


----------



## schooey (4/3/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> We'll break out the Neil Young *tapes...
> *



Can you still buy something to play those in?


----------



## monkeybusiness (4/3/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I hope I'm not becoming a bad influence on you ...



YES. you are becoming a bad influence on me. I have to step up my beer drinking to keep up with my beer brewing.

It's got me buggered how you lot get through so much to brew so many beers. And I find myself struggling to count the AFD's on more than one hand in a month.

BUT we do what we must in the name of brewing science.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (4/3/08)

Neil Young Rocks!



Most awesomest song!

Cheers


----------



## blackbock (4/3/08)

Just a question re:Allowable bottles. Couldn't remember from other swaps whether anyone used PET bottles. The designation 'screwtops' is a little murky to my mind, since twist-top bottles are also screwtops. Are PET acceptable?



Stuster said:


> 1. You will supply 28 bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point to be determined. There will be drop off points at different points around Sydney and hopefully Newcastle.
> 2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (4/3/08)

I'm pretty sure it's glass

Cheers


----------



## Insight (4/3/08)

Tony said:


> Im tinking of brewing a lager....... schwarzbier or Rauchbier?
> 
> any preferences folks?



Rauchbier, absolutely Tony!


----------



## Tony (4/3/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Imperial Ryezenbock?
> 
> Nice!
> 
> :lol:



Dontg tempt me Les. If i had Rice Gulls in stock i might be tempted! Ahhh its just a call to G&G and they are on the doorstep. I think Mark has some rye malt in his shop too doesnt he.




Insight said:


> Rauchbier, absolutely Tony!



ITs been a while since i brewed a good old smokey. I love them! Its on the books!

TOO MANY BEERS TO MAKE, TOO LITTLE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cheers


----------



## crozdog (4/3/08)

I'm thinking about doing an American Brown. I did 1 a while back which was nice, but it could be tweaked a bit to better satisfy such a discerning market such as yourselves. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (4/3/08)

So we need one more...... which sucker is game enough to sign up?

Come on..........you know you want to!

as a good friend of mine used to say to me, 

Dont let fear hold you back!

Whats the worst that could happen........ anyone in the last NSW and HAG swap will have a bottle bomb siren installed in the garage by now!  My wife would laugh as i read a potential bomb warning and ran to the garage to put it in the fridge with great care.

Scott? you know you want to!

cheers

Edit: One quick thought...... if we can get a swap date and location up early, i may be able to book it in with the minister of finance and fun and bring the Newey beers down in the back of the ute with one lucky passenger!

cheers again


----------



## schooey (4/3/08)

Signs on dotted line to be said passenger... plus I have a trailer if there are too many takers for the back of the ute


----------



## Tony (4/3/08)

She's getting her 8 pots fed with some Mobil 1 over easter Schooey :beerbang: Its lowered 4 inches so its not the smoothest ride but its a Holden ute. The doors even squeek 

No guarantees, will depend on work and other commitments but would like to get to sydney to meet some of the crew.

cheers


----------



## schooey (4/3/08)

No worries mate, If it doesn't pan out, I can always be a back up delivery boy in the super Kluger.


----------



## Tony (4/3/08)

If someone can get me a date i can say Ya or Na to taking my turn as delivery boy. 

Drop off at rutherford may be a bit dificult but im sure Mark can be persuaded with a bottle of beer to mind them for a few days before pick up.

let me know

cheers


----------



## Stuster (4/3/08)

Tony said:


> If someone can get me a date i can say Ya or Na to taking my turn as delivery boy.



Well, how does the 28th June sound to everyone? Anybody already booked for that Saturday?


----------



## SJW (4/3/08)

> Dontg tempt me Les. If i had Rice Gulls in stock i might be tempted! Ahhh its just a call to G&G and they are on the doorstep. I think Mark has some rye malt in his shop too doesnt he.



Mark has a bag of rice hulls the size of a small car in his shop at the moment. I picked up a couple of kg's today

Steve


----------



## Tony (4/3/08)

Rightio...... its tentitivly booked in. If the wife isnt working its all good. I will get my mum to pencil it in that she is pn call for grandkid duty on that date if need be.

Sooo..... all wee need is a Newey drop off point........... Schooey?

cheers


----------



## schooey (4/3/08)

If Mark isn't willing, I have half a garage at Elermore Vale and I'm home most times of the day. If that fails, with a bit of notice I have a company car and I cruise around this city from one end to the other fairly often so I'm sure we can work something out?


----------



## Weizguy (4/3/08)

Tony said:


> So we need one more...... which sucker is game enough to sign up?
> 
> Come on..........you know you want to!
> 
> ...


Did we get a taker for this, or am I a looney to put my hand up?

If I'm in, can we please limit the styles to a max of 2 samples? Too much APA, and everyone thinks that theirs is the best. I know that mine is. I'm just drinking the last growler of my (IPA) Ruination.

I realise that limiting the number of style replicates to 2, but people need to explore their styles, and expand their horizons.
Of course, you can always put in the first bid or two and snag that style, orrr you can dig int your bag of tricks and pull out another style that your do well. Champions one and all (until or unless proven otherwise), NSW case swappers, start your brew-rigs.

Pat made me post this.

Les out


----------



## Tony (4/3/08)

OOOO rice gulls 

Mark..... if you read this. Save me a couple of KG please!

Great idea Les....... the less APA,s the better!

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (4/3/08)

No issue with APA's in general. I'd just like to see a bit of variety, and wouldn't we all?

Les out


----------



## Jez (4/3/08)

> can we please limit the styles to a max of 2 samples? Too much APA, and everyone thinks that theirs is the best.



Should we just ask from from the outset what people are planning on brewing & lock them in?

I know I was thinking Double APA B) 

PS - I agree with you Les, we need variety but I've only brewed pretty much APA's so far  

Jez


----------



## Weizguy (4/3/08)

Jez said:


> Should we just ask from from the outset what people are planning on brewing & lock them in?
> 
> I know I was thinking Double APA B)
> 
> ...


Then maybe you should put your name down first.

Or if you have nothing else in your repertoire, it's time to diverge, spread your wings and try another style you like. Brew something different. You know the saying, "Man does not live on bread alone...". Get out there and try to brew something you like from previous swaps or private tastings.

I'd like to believe that everyone has at least two good beers in them.

Trust your brewing technique and your tastebuds.

Les


----------



## Linz (4/3/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh
20. Cortez The Killer
21. Jon W
22. DK
23. Jez
24. tony
25. Loftboy
26. Doc
27. Monkeybusiness
28. Linz


----------



## kabooby (5/3/08)

Looks like someone couldn't help themselves

Good to see 

Maybe we can see one of those lovely Russian Imperial Stouts :chug:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/3/08)

blackbock said:


> Just a question re:Allowable bottles. Couldn't remember from other swaps whether anyone used PET bottles. The designation 'screwtops' is a little murky to my mind, since twist-top bottles are also screwtops. Are PET acceptable?




The Coopers PET bottles are 600ml so don't qualify. Plastic soft drink bottles are usually 680ml or 1.25l so don't qualify.

The referenece to screwtops means screwtop long necks (eg Carlton or Tooheys) as opposed to crown seal long necks (eg Coopers).

All these bottles are roughly the same size and fit 14 to a milk crate.

Tentative swap date 28 June 2008 ... bring 'em on boys. Don't let fear hold you back !

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla - English Old Ale 
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh
20. Cortez The Killer
21. Jon W
22. DK
23. Jez
24. tony
25. Loftboy
26. Doc
27. Monkeybusiness
28. Linz


----------



## Steve (5/3/08)

Must admit i'm not too keen on this restricting people to what they can or cant brew just so there is more variety. If a person is comfortable brewing a particular style, APA for example and its a bloody good drop (and its their best top shelf brew) then they should be able to enter it. I dont think by going out on a limb and brewing something you havent brewed before or comfortable with just for the sakes of variety is not very fair on the brewer and the other entrants as it may not hit the mark. It comes back to what SJW was saying earlier that there should be no experimental brews it should be your best top shelf brew. I had thought about brewing a stout for a good sipper on the cold winter months...but I have never done an AG stout before. I would rather brew something that I am comfortable with so the end product is worthy of going in the case.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/3/08)

Steve said:


> Must admit i'm not too keen on this restricting people to what they can or cant brew just so there is more variety. If a person is comfortable brewing a particular style, APA for example and its a bloody good drop (and its their best top shelf brew) then they should be able to enter it. Steve



Agree with you Steve 100%. Our Xmas swap was good as I parcelled all the individual styles together and drunk them in session (all the APAs, all the EPAs, all the porters, stouts etc) and same will work here. Brew what you want and know you'll do well - it'll be good and fully appreciated.

However I reckon that there will be some who are adept at brewing any style so they may choose a brew not being done by someone else, rather than an "easy beer" for convenience. Therefore put up your choice early and let anyone feeling "adventurous" to have a crack at something else.

As I'm still learning AG, I've gone a fairly easy style that will allow me to expand my knowledge. I'm keen to have a decent crack at lagering Czech darks but realise .. not yet. Still too inexperienced to experiment on you guys. Look for that at the Xmas case swap !


----------



## floppinab (5/3/08)

Yeah not sure what to do.......... only been AG for 4 or so months, don't really want to bite off more than I can chew, although that said my first AG was a 50% wheat lager h34r: which wasn't bad but suffered from heavy sulphur that I seem be getting out of a lot my lagers for some reason. So it's definately going to be an ale, last swap was an extract Best Bit, maybe a AG ESB..... maybe a Brown.........


----------



## Steve (5/3/08)

floppinab said:


> maybe a Brown.........



bugger! i was going to do a brown, now Im stumped again ya mongrel :lol:


----------



## floppinab (5/3/08)

Steve said:


> bugger! i was going to do a brown, now Im stumped again ya mongrel :lol:



2 per style Steve


----------



## Muggus (5/3/08)

I've gotta say it'd be good to see a vast variety of beers in the swap. 
While the Christmas Caseswap was great and each beer was certainly well-made and unique, I was suprised that some styles weren't attempted, like wheat beers. I was under the impression that wheat beers of any variety were quite commonly brewed.


----------



## crozdog (5/3/08)

floppinab said:


> 2 per style Steve


I think I got in 1st  



crozdog said:


> I'm thinking about doing an American Brown. I did 1 a while back which was nice, but it could be tweaked a bit to better satisfy such a discerning market such as yourselves. :icon_cheers:


American Brown is different to the English Browns, so there is some room still in the brown camp


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/3/08)

Muggus said:


> I've gotta say it'd be good to see a vast variety of beers in the swap.
> While the Christmas Caseswap was great and each beer was certainly well-made and unique, I was suprised that some styles weren't attempted, like wheat beers. I was under the impression that wheat beers of any variety were quite commonly brewed.




Well Muggus, the IBU boys PoMo and SAH are IMHO pretty fair hands at the wheaties. Put pressure on them. 

I was under the impression that wheat beers were best drunk green so would be late bottled (say a week before the swap. Probably turn off those wanting to ensure a good brew. Or am I talking crap again.


----------



## Insight (5/3/08)

I had designs on making Jamil's Alesmith Evil Dead Red clone, which is a kinda-sorta Imperial American Amber. Apologies in advance Tony for all those American hops!  I'll do a test batch this weekend to make sure it doesn't taste like arse.

If there's more than a couple of American Ambers appoaching the swap date I'll pick something else. Mr Mosher has some dangerous looking concoctions in Chapter 17... :blink:


----------



## Tony (5/3/08)

can we ban American hops to get people to try something new and different?

how about we get creative and forget the style police guidelines.

Amber lager with NZ and english hops?

smoked wheat beer?

dark australian lager made with Noble hops?

APA made with NZ hops....... Mmmmmmmm

cheers


----------



## Gulpa (5/3/08)

Geeez. Making it tough for us new guys. Mines going to be experimental. Im only 2 AGs in so everything is still experimental. Lucky there is no such thing as bad AG :lol: .

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## PostModern (5/3/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Well Muggus, the IBU boys PoMo and SAH are IMHO pretty fair hands at the wheaties. Put pressure on them.



I don't think you've ever tasted a wheaty of mine, FG, or you wouldn't have made that post  SAH's wheaty at IB5 was superb, mine pale in comparison of the true IBU wheat master, SAH. 

So no, mine won't be a wheat beer, but it may contain about 10% wheat. I'm thinking I'll put in my house ale, a keg of which disappeared not long after lunch of the first day of the NSW Championships this year. I might be using Aus Cascade as late hops instead of Nelson Sauvin, tho.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/3/08)

> I don't think you've ever tasted a wheaty of mine, FG, or you wouldn't have made that post



No need, take everyone else's word for it B) 




> SAH's wheaty at IB5 was superb, mine pale in comparison of the true IBU wheat master, SAH.



True - let's put him on a pedestal that others will try to drag him off  





> So no, mine won't be a wheat beer, but it may contain about 10% wheat. I'm thinking I'll put in my house ale, a keg of which disappeared not long after lunch of the first day of the NSW Championships this year. I might be using Aus Cascade as late hops instead of Nelson Sauvin, tho.



Yes, that was a shocker. So bad we did the right thing and emptied the keg within - what - twenty minutes - in the middle of a beer tasting competition ! (Mind you, the worst culprits were not the judges .. now I know why I can't remember getting home that day)

You are too modest - whatever you brew will be good (or we'll send the boys around :angry: )


----------



## floppinab (6/3/08)

PostModern said:


> I'm thinking I'll put in my house ale, a keg of which disappeared not long after lunch of the first day of the NSW Championships this year. I might be using Aus Cascade as late hops instead of Nelson Sauvin, tho.



Ohhh yeah, remember that one PoMo, beaaaauuuuddddiful palate cleanser after a bucket of other beers that morning. From what I remember it'd only come out of the fermenter a couple of days prior too.


----------



## jonw (6/3/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla - English Old Ale
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh
20. Cortez The Killer
21. Jon W - APA with lots of American hops.
22. DK
23. Jez
24. tony
25. Loftboy
26. Doc
27. Monkeybusiness
28. Linz 

I've only done about 10 AGs, and I've been working on getting an APA that I'm happy with. I'm not comfortable trying an experimental brew, as I think I'd be lucky to produce something good. So APA it is for me.

Jon


----------



## Linz (6/3/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby
7. Fatgodzilla - English Old Ale
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh
20. Cortez The Killer
21. Jon W - APA with lots of American hops.
22. DK
23. Jez
24. tony
25. Loftboy
26. Doc
27. Monkeybusiness
28. Linz - Over dunked Dunkelweizen(1st attempt)


----------



## floppinab (6/3/08)

crozdog said:


> I think I got in 1st



Ah yes, counting.........1................2............... got it


----------



## kabooby (6/3/08)

1. Stuster
2. Steve
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby - Xaviers Bock
7. Fatgodzilla - English Old Ale
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard - my beer is going to ELEVEN !!
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh
20. Cortez The Killer
21. Jon W - APA with lots of American hops.
22. DK
23. Jez
24. tony
25. Loftboy
26. Doc
27. Monkeybusiness
28. Linz - Over dunked Dunkelweizen(1st attempt)

Its time to unleash "Xaviers Bock"

For those of us that enjoy strong dark lagers in the winter

Kabooby


----------



## Stuster (6/3/08)

Just to let everyone know that Doc's created a new section of the Articles (wiki) section and there's now a new article for the Xmas case info. You can add all the info about your beers etc to that instead of using lots of Dane's bandwidth by adding hundreds of posts here. Not that we won't keep chatting about it here, but just to simplify adding the kind of beer you're making, yeasts etc. 

Edit: Here's the link. Link.


----------



## Stuster (6/3/08)

Muggus, as per my post above, let's start adding this kind of info to the wiki instead of in this thread. It'll save a lot of bandwidth on the site and the thread won't get so big that you can't find any info on it. The Articles section is on the top, and you'll find it in the recent additions thread or in the Case Swaps section.  

Sounds like a good beer BTW. How long are you going to age it? What kind of oak? :icon_drool2:


----------



## Muggus (6/3/08)

Cheers Stu! Only just noticed that...great idea! :beer: 

With a little luck i'll be able to age my Porter for 3 months on French Oak chips and have it bottled on time for the swap.


----------



## Stuster (6/3/08)

Muggus said:


> With a little luck i'll be able to age my Porter for 3 months on French Oak chips and have it bottled on time for the swap.



Wow. That sounds great. Looking forward to the case already. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## PostModern (6/3/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Yes, that was a shocker. So bad we did the right thing and emptied the keg within - what - twenty minutes - in the middle of a beer tasting competition ! (Mind you, the worst culprits were not the judges .. now I know why I can't remember getting home that day)
> 
> You are too modest - whatever you brew will be good (or we'll send the boys around :angry: )






floppinab said:


> Ohhh yeah, remember that one PoMo, beaaaauuuuddddiful palate cleanser after a bucket of other beers that morning. From what I remember it'd only come out of the fermenter a couple of days prior too.



Yeah, that was the one. Thanks for talking it up, guys, now I have an expectation to live up to. 
I'm planning on brewing a double batch, enough for the case swap and a keg for me.

I might go the NS in order to back up some claims I've made before too.


----------



## Tony (6/3/08)

Gulpa said:


> Geeez. Making it tough for us new guys. Mines going to be experimental. Im only 2 AGs in so everything is still experimental. Lucky there is no such thing as bad AG :lol: .
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew.



AG brews in the 3 figures now and still............... still every brew is "experimental"

It never ends mate.

cheers


----------



## crozdog (10/3/08)

I made my American brown yesterday - almost 12 months to the day since the last attempt. This time I upped the volume to 80L as well as increased the amount of choc malt, the OG & the IBU's. :super: 

I might play with the 2 x 15l cubes to see what yeast to use before deciding what to use on the bigger volume cube I've saved for the case swap. I have a Swiss lager cake about to come free, so might chuck 15l onto that as an experiment. Will post the recipe later if anyone is interested.

I hope you all enjoy it, cause it was tasting alright out of the kettle :beer:


----------



## Stuster (11/3/08)

Great to see the recipe, croz. Be interesting to see the differences between the ale and lager versions if you do go that route.

Doc, saw your different choices in the wiki and thought I'd put in a vote for the Schwartzbier. :chug:


----------



## crozdog (12/3/08)

here is my Am Brown recipe

IBU=37
OG=1.048 
preboil volume = 86l
post boil Volume=78l
recipe Volume=70l

JWM Trad Ale 12.0kg
JWM Crystal 0.8kg
JWM Chocolate 0.6kg
Wyermann Carafa Special III 0.15kg
JWM light munich 1.5kg
JWM wheat 1.0

6% AA northern Brewer 100g @ 60.0
5.8% AA Cascade 40g @ 30.0
5.8% AA Cascade 40g @ 20.0
5.8% AA Cascade 20g @ 10.0

mash @ 67


----------



## Cortez The Killer (19/3/08)

Hi fellas

Here is my recipe for the swap - will be making it this monday

Any thoughts / suggestions?

NSW Case Swap - Almost Dark Ale

Batch Size (L): 42.00 Wort Size (L): 35.00
Total Grain (Kg): 9.72
Anticipated OG: 1.054 
Anticipated SRM: 19.8
Anticipated IBU: 29.8

85.4 8.30 kg. Bairds - Maris Otter Pale Mal England 1.047 3
7.2 0.70 kg. JW Crystal Australia 1.004 72
4.3 0.42 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.002 2
3.1 0.30 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.002 475

15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 5.5 60 min.
15.00 g. Green Bullet  Pellet 11.00 12.0 60 min.
15.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 6.10 6.7 60 min.
15.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 6.10 2.7 25 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 2.9 25 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 0.0 Dry Hop

S-04


----------



## Doc (19/3/08)

Stuster said:


> Doc, saw your different choices in the wiki and thought I'd put in a vote for the Schwartzbier. :chug:



Planning on doing the Case Swap brew this weekend.
Ordered some ingredients today that should arrive tomorrow. That way I can brew the Schwarzbier. 
Otherwise I'll be brewing something else for me 

Doc


----------



## schooey (19/3/08)

Howdy,

My swap beer at this stage will be the Mild I brewed for the HAG comp. Recipe here;

Batch Size (L): 37.00 Wort Size (L): 30.00
Total Grain (Kg): 5.05
Anticipated OG: 1.037
Anticipated SRM: 14
Anticipated IBU: 25

4.2 kg Golden Promise
0.5 kg Pale Crystal
0.25 kg CaraAroma
0.10 kg Pale Chocolate
0.10 kg Flaked Barley

15.0 g Target 11.0 % AA 90 min
6.00 g. East Kent Goldings 4.8% AA 90 min
19g East Kent Goldings 4.8% AA 10 min

Mashed at 50C for 30 min, the step to 64 C for 90 min, sparged at 68C. Boil for 120 min. Yeast was S-04. FG ended up at 1.011 and it tasted pretty good.


----------



## Stuster (19/3/08)

Some nice looking recipes there. I've just done a test batch today for the case swap. It's a Belgian pale ale and I should have time to taste test this one before making the real one for the swap. Probably end up doing something slightly higher gravity next time, but got low efficiency for some reason. Maybe I should have run the sparge off more slowly.  


Batch Size: 19.00 L 
Boil Size: 23.28 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 17.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 77.92 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 12.99 % 
0.15 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.90 % 
0.10 kg  Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 2.60 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 2.60 % 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.70 %] (60 min) Hops 27.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## Muggus (19/3/08)

Liking the look of the caseswap more and more by the day. Good to see a number of dark(er) brews in the list...I love me dark beers.

Speaking of dark beers, my porters maturing away at a gravity of about 1.014 (~6.4%). Taking a bit of a gamble with the long maturation, but from what I sampled it's tasting nice and smooth. Here's hoping it stays that way! :beerbang:


----------



## Tony (21/3/08)

As i just said in the HAG case swap thread....... brewing confidance is at an all time low. I cant get anything right and im going to have to pull out of the swap.

sorry folks but i dont trust myself to brew a decent beer ATM. 

Sorry. Maybe next year if i can pick things up.

cheerfs


----------



## Stuster (21/3/08)

Damn shame, Tony. Guess you could brew something and drop back in when somebody else drops out later on. Anyway, hope you can sort out the brewing problems and get back to making great beer. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (21/3/08)

will see how i go.

probably not. <_< 

but we will see hey.

cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/3/08)

Tony said:


> will see how i go.
> 
> probably not. <_<
> 
> ...




Sad to lose an A grader like yourself from the swap but appreciate your honesty. There's will be a another swap another time..


----------



## kabooby (23/3/08)

Thats a shame Tony. Realy enjoyed your last swap beer.

Hope you get these issues sorted

Kabooby


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (24/3/08)

Anyone mind terribly if I bottle my brew in PET bottles? 
Since I have moved to kegs and with an upcoming move I have lost/misplaced my bottle capper, and cant be arsed looking for it!  

Cheers
DK


----------



## Doc (29/3/08)

Brewing my case swap entry tomorrow. All prepped ready to go.
It is the Schwarzbier.

Doc


----------



## Linz (29/3/08)

Thought Id chuck my recipe up to see what people have to say...

Dunkelweizen-Xmas case july08

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.25
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.74
Anticipated EBC: 31.0
Anticipated IBU: 18.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
38.1 2.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
57.1 3.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
2.4 0.13 kg. Weyermann Chocolate Wheat Germany 1.035 1100
2.4 0.13 kg. Biscuit Malt Belgium 1.035 47

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
29.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 4.50 18.1 60 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP300 Hefeweizen Ale

It is on the big end of town too, being winter and all


----------



## kabooby (30/3/08)

"Belgian biscuit malt" trying to use some up are we  

Look the goods. Havent had chocolate wheat so looking forward to it.

I have got some wlp300 and some 3068 if you want some

Kabooby


----------



## Doc (30/3/08)

Linz said:


> Thought Id chuck my recipe up to see what people have to say...
> 
> Dunkelweizen-Xmas case july08
> 
> ...



How about Pilsner malt instead of Ale malt ?

Doc


----------



## kabooby (30/3/08)

Brewed my Bock today. 

Put 25l into a cube and put 15l straight into the fermentor to crash chill. Pitched the yeast this afternoon so when this is done the 25l can go straight on the yeast cake.

Kicked arse with my efficiency so it looks like we have a dopplebock

Kabooby :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## phonos (5/4/08)

kabooby said:


> 1. Stuster
> 2. Steve
> 3. nifty
> 4. PoMo
> ...



The above is the latest list I can find, but with the loss of Tony, does this mean there is now a spare spot on the swap?


----------



## Tony (5/4/08)

Yess mate...... my spot is spare and up for grabs.

cheers


----------



## Stuster (6/4/08)

Phonos said:


> The above is the latest list I can find, but with the loss of Tony, does this mean there is now a spare spot on the swap?



The list is now in the wiki (articles), Phonos. Have a look here. Great if you can take the spare spot. :icon_cheers:


----------



## phonos (7/4/08)

I was more pointing out the issue than putting my hand up - I can't commit to it at this stage as I will be overseas for the next month. If someone else is keen to jump onboard, then go for it! If there is still an empty spot in a months time I'll probably jump on then.


----------



## Steve (14/4/08)

Im out fellas. I cant brew enough for me never mind you rabble! Have fun y'all!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/08)

Steve said:


> Im out fellas. I cant brew enough for me never mind you rabble! Have fun y'all!
> Cheers
> Steve



Stop drinking so fast !

sad to hear of your decision - catch up with the fermentation and prepare for the Xmas at Xmas swap.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (14/4/08)

Looks like there are still 2 spots up for grabs

Anyone keen?

Cheers


----------



## kabooby (22/4/08)

My Bock has been lagering now for about a week and I will look at bottling after a few more weeks. That way it will be ready to drink on the swap date.

Hows everyones beers coming along?

Kabooby  

Looks like we still have 2 spots to fill. Anyone.. Anyone...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/4/08)

kabooby said:


> My Bock has been lagering now for about a week and I will look at bottling after a few more weeks. That way it will be ready to drink on the swap date.
> 
> Hows everyones beers coming along?
> 
> ...




My czech dark lager and its alternative old english ale both not up to scratch so chucked them into kegs. Just got a load of malt and wheat in and southern cross, williamette and green bullet hop flowers in so will plan a different brew that will be drinkable in July. Something hoppy !


----------



## Doc (22/4/08)

The first of the two Schwarzbier cubes is fermenting well.
Will pitch the second this week.
All looking good and on target for the swap.

Doc


----------



## nifty (22/4/08)

I put my stout in the fermentor last Sunday. It is chugging away nicely...


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (22/4/08)

My yanky amber has been in the bottle for 2 weeks now, tested a bottle last night and it was very tasty, lots of Amarillo coming through!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (22/4/08)

Mine is sitting in secondary 

I'll probably drop the temp for a while before bottling

Not looking forward to the bottling  

Cheers


----------



## PostModern (22/4/08)

I'm brewing a fresh house ale for the swap. Can be consumed and enjoyed a few weeks young, so it's not near being brewed yet.


----------



## crozdog (22/4/08)

Currently stepping up the yeast starter - got 2L of American Ale II (Wyeast 1272) on the stirplate :beerbang: may pitch the 25l cube of American Brown tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Stuster (22/4/08)

My tripel is fermenting, but very slowly. The cold weather is not agreeing with the yeast. I'll make some sort of back up just in case it doesn't get there in the end (probably an altbier), but hopefully it'll get there in the end.


----------



## Tony (24/4/08)

Just wondering.......... I had a look at the oficial list and there is a spot saying spare.

Is this an up to date list?

I know i pulled out but i have been making some nice beers again and if there is a spot i will put my name down again.

If they are full but not updated let me know........... im not one to step on toes.

cheers


----------



## kabooby (25/4/08)

Put your name down Tony. The spaces are free.

What beer can we look forward to?

Kabooby


----------



## Tony (25/4/08)

mmmmm not sure yet.

I have gone crazy now that my garage has a steady ambient temp of 19 deg 

I had some 1469 TTLL yeast that took off in the starter so i have a constant rotation of ales being serviced by it.

I have a Forien Extra Aussie Stout in secondary (1.062 and 50 IBU with POR!), A chocky porter hopped with target and challenger on the yeast cake bubbling away happily, and brewed an ESB with lots of hops last night and a Bitter with EKG and northdown today......... both no chilled and ready for the 1469!

So it could be anything, it could be something different all together.

Will let you know when i know  

cheers


----------



## Stuster (25/4/08)

Good to see you back in, Tony.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/4/08)

Bottled mine last night!!!


----------



## jonw (26/4/08)

Bottled the trial run for mine last night. It's an APA with NZ Southern Cross and B Saaz. Tastes great so far. I'll let it condition for a couple of weeks, and if it's still as good then, I'll do the production run.


----------



## Tony (4/5/08)

Boiling a Decoction mashed Altbier right now that will probably end up my case swap beer.

Its made to the big end of the specs 

I have a question about the swap day!

has a place and time been aranged yet? I have a birthday party to be at mid to late arvo on the 28th so would be good to start planing when and where if im going to be running the Newey contingent of beers down in my ute.

Was my brothers birthday on the 1st dec lasy year that stoped me comming down......... and now his girlfriends 30th is on this swap day. Its a conspiricy i tell ya!

anyway........... let me know.

cheers


----------



## Josh (7/5/08)

I brewed my brown ale yesterday.


----------



## Muggus (7/5/08)

Snagged a sample of my aging Porter on the weekend. 2 months on the oak its become quite smooth. Attentuated maybe a bit more than I expected, so it'll be around a 7% beer.
Tempted to only half carbonate it, to keep it as smooth as possible, and so I don't make any potential gushers like a few of the dark beers i've had in the past.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/5/08)

Muggus said:


> Snagged a sample of my aging Porter on the weekend. 2 months on the oak its become quite smooth. Attentuated maybe a bit more than I expected, so it'll be around a 7% beer.
> Tempted to only half carbonate it, to keep it as smooth as possible, and so I don't make any potential gushers like a few of the dark beers i've had in the past.



Will you stop posting comments like this :icon_drool2: making it hard to wait !!

Decided on a Golden Lager (don't ask) which will go down this weekend so will have a month / 6 weeks to lager and bottle just before the swap. Good drinking around football semi finals time !


----------



## Muggus (7/5/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Will you stop posting comments like this :icon_drool2: making it hard to wait !!


The waiting game is the hardest part...and 3 months is a long time to wait when I walk by the fermenter every day! :blink:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/5/08)

Muggus said:


> The waiting game is the hardest part...and 3 months is a long time to wait when I walk by the fermenter every day! :blink:




If the 3 month aged porter suddenly "gets an infection" and is replaced with a Coopers Stout kit, we'll know what happened !


----------



## Tony (7/5/08)

Muggus........ ive been thinking of doing something like this myself for quite some time.

I have a porter just finnished firmenting so its a perfect candidate.

What Oak chips did you use.?

I have a pack of those Jack daniels barrel splinters that you use in spirits. I was thinking of chucking them in........... or maybe getting some rum barrel chips for the job.

please share 

cheers


----------



## Muggus (7/5/08)

Tony said:


> Muggus........ ive been thinking of doing something like this myself for quite some time.
> 
> I have a porter just finnished firmenting so its a perfect candidate.
> 
> ...


For the porter I used French oak chips...didn't write down the specific brand. 
I've used the same kind of chips in a barley wine for 6 months. Came out very nice, well intergrated oak flavours, almost muscat-like.

I've had some recent experience with something similiar to the Jack Daniels style chips in a imperial stout...would be considered American oak right? 
They seem to give off a more prominant flavour that French, smokey/burnt flavours, sharper and more tannic, the kind of character i'd associate with a big red wine.

Either way you go, I reckon its well worth a try Tony. Even if you only oak half the batch.

Cheers


----------



## Doc (8/5/08)

The bad news is that I'm going to be out of the country on the date the swap is down for (28 June).
The good news is that I kegged the second keg of my swap beer tonight.
So all I need to do is drop off my entry to some one else in the swap on the weekend of the 14-15th of June.
Who is the closest to Cherrybrook, that wouldn't mind helping me out by taking along my entry, and picking up my case ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gulpa (8/5/08)

My English Bitter with target/challenger and WLP023 went down on Sunday. Its looking promising.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Tony (10/5/08)

Muggus said:


> Either way you go, I reckon its well worth a try Tony. Even if you only oak half the batch.
> 
> Cheers



 I dont do things in halves  

Thanks for the info. Will rack it to a smaller firmenter with minimal head space and dump the JD chips in. I like JD and have experimented with a dash in a strong porter and like it. a couple months on oak will make it something special i think.

You have me thinking halves now.

May have to get hold of a couple of smaller cubes and split the batch between JD barrel chips and Rum barrel chips.

cheers

Edit: Does anyone have info on the swap day............. time and location wise?

If i cant plan i will have to can. have other things on that day too.

cheers


----------



## Stuster (10/5/08)

Tony said:


> Edit: Does anyone have info on the swap day............. time and location wise?
> 
> If i cant plan i will have to can. have other things on that day too.
> 
> cheers



Tony, I think we've all agreed on the 28th June for the swap day. Should be around the 10-11am mark like it has always been to give people some time to get there. Unfortunately, I have no space to hold it, but I'm sure somebody will hold their hand up closer to the date (or have their hand held up for them  ). I'd plan on that time and where exactly it will be probably won't matter too much.


----------



## kabooby (10/5/08)

Bottled my Bock tonight after a few weeks lagering. Cut it fine with only half a glass left after bottling. 

Kabooby


----------



## Josh (11/5/08)

Stuster said:


> Tony, I think we've all agreed on the 28th June for the swap day. Should be around the 10-11am mark like it has always been to give people some time to get there. Unfortunately, I have no space to hold it, but I'm sure somebody will hold their hand up closer to the date (or have their hand held up for them  ). I'd plan on that time and where exactly it will be probably won't matter too much.



I'll put my hand up if Orchard Hills isn't too far to travel. We have an abundance of space for parking and swapping. Three barbies and a dart board.

We're on the Northern Rd (Penrith) exit of the M4, pretty close to the M7.

Don't mind if it is too far, but noone else had offered yet.


----------



## Stuster (11/5/08)

Nice offer, Josh. I'd be fine with that, but not sure about others. Could be a bit far for the Wollongong folks. Certainly good to have one possible though.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/5/08)

Stuster said:


> Nice offer, Josh. I'd be fine with that, but not sure about others. Could be a bit far for the Wollongong folks. Certainly good to have one possible though.




What, you think us woosshies or something ? Besides, interesting if anyone but me makes the drive  - large car, five crates of beer .. could take a while to get home !!! The M4 okay as we can go Gong - Campbelltown route probably quicker than most (and I have one of those e tag things anyway !) Still haven't a clue where Josh lives, but I found Flop's house didn't I !


----------



## sah (12/5/08)

Stuster said:


> Nice offer, Josh. I'd be fine with that, but not sure about others. Could be a bit far for the Wollongong folks. Certainly good to have one possible though.



That's actually quite a pleasant and not too difficult journey from Wollongong. I'm expecting to be heading up to Penrith that day to see the battle of the cats at CUA stadium. So good timing.

regards,
Scott


----------



## schooey (12/5/08)

If Tony can't make it that day, I can probably do a run for the HAGs in the comp. Have wagon, can travel and anywhere close to the M7 sounds fine, good of you to make the offer, Josh.


----------



## Stuster (12/5/08)

So, sounds like we have a location for the swap, unless anybody has some objections.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/5/08)

Steve said:


> Well....seeing as my spot wasnt filled. Im back in....thats if its still ok with Stuster and the rest of you?
> Cheers
> Steve



Glad to have you back !


----------



## Steve (12/5/08)

Well....seeing as my spot wasnt filled. Im back in....thats if its still ok with Stuster and the rest of you?
Cheers
Steve

I think I pressed delete after I typed! :huh:


----------



## Stuster (12/5/08)

It's certainly not up to me, Steve, it's all a democracy blah blah blah........but I can't see any reason why not and think it's great.


----------



## Tony (13/5/08)

Schooey.......... thats good to know. I could probably do the job but i wont be able to stay and chat for long........ and i know you want to stay and chat. 

If its at 11 am by the time i get there........ do the swap and have a chat.......... thats 3 pm....... then drive back to the valley and dispose of swap beers................ i just cant see it happening by 4 in the arvo to give me time to get raidy for said family function.

Schooey............. the batton it yours!

Would have been fun to take the Ute for a run and meet everyone too.

Maybe the swap date wont be on my brothers of his girlfriends dirthday partys next time! <_< 

thats 2 now.

cheers

PS............ just bottled a stout thatis a contender


----------



## Steve (15/5/08)

Im definately OUT. Sorry
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/5/08)

Steve said:


> Im definately OUT. Sorry Cheers Steve



Sorry again Steve. I'm ready to bottle. Numbers locked in no matter what.

1. Stuster
2. VACANT
3. nifty
4. PoMo
5. Crozdog
6. Kabooby 
7. Fatgodzilla 
8. Muggus
9. floppinab
10. Insight
11. redbeard 
12. Gulpa
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh
20. Cortez The Killer
21. Jon W 
22. DK
23. Jez
24. tony 
25. Loftboy
26. Doc
27. Monkeybusiness
28. Linz


----------



## Tony (15/5/08)

Geez Steve........... you didnt have to pull out because i cant make it to the swap day


----------



## Stuster (15/5/08)

Tony said:


> Geez Steve........... you didnt have to pull out because i cant make it to the swap day



It's ok, Tony. He was back in on Monday, out again on Wednesday.....so I think we should be expecting another post from him tomorrow.  



Steve, what's the story? You still have time to make something, mate.


----------



## Jez (16/5/08)

So you're definitely out Steve?

If so, my mate that I brew with may be able to take your empty spot if thats cool with everyone. 

Or were you still gonna take two spots Tony? 


Jez


----------



## Steve (16/5/08)

Jez said:


> So you're definitely out Steve?
> 
> If so, my mate that I brew with may be able to take your empty spot if thats cool with everyone.
> 
> ...



Definately OUT. Your mates welcome to the spot Jez.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## redbeard (16/5/08)

Geeez !! the budget is all done & the honeymoon is slowly coming to and end. Its not like you Canb peeps are that stretched at work is it ????  or u building some extension to the castle ?

cheers


----------



## Tony (16/5/08)

Naaa..... not forking out 2 batches.

only one spot for me.

Im already in 2 swaps...... dont think i could manage a third case.

cheers


----------



## schooey (16/5/08)

Tony said:


> Schooey............. the batton it yours!



I better start smoothing over the minister for war now then... :blink: she still hasn't forgiven me for the pub crawl day yet h34r: 

It may not go down to well that the current date is the day before I fly to darwin for a week and intend stay over the following weekend to enjoy a lovely corporate box at the V8's at Hidden Valley

so how many HAGS do we have? Me, you, Thirstywench and who else?


----------



## Tony (16/5/08)

Im going to do a steve here and say i still may be available to do the run.

The old V8 Ute would love the trip.......... blow the cobwebs out of the headers!

I really want to come down and meet everyone.

I will let you know schooey.......... my Bro isnt on line tonight so i will work it out.

Good point............. where are we going to assemble all the hunter cases?

My place is free if rutherford is convenient? I have room.

cheers


----------



## schooey (16/5/08)

No worries mate, if something changes and you cant I'm sure I'll be fine. I have to give her a reason to kick my arse every now and then


----------



## loftboy (16/5/08)

schooey said:


> so how many HAGS do we have? Me, you, Thirstywench and who else?



I'm in this one, as well the HAG swap.


----------



## nifty (17/5/08)

Are we locked in for Josh's kind offer to host the swap??

I'll be 3/4 of the way along the Kokoda Track on the day of the swap, so I'll have to drop off my case earlier..


----------



## Stuster (17/5/08)

I think we should lock it in. Any objectors speak soon or I'll put that in as the swap location.


----------



## Tony (18/5/08)

lock it in Larry!

all i need now is a firm address that i can "where is" (or i will take the wifes GPS for backup)......... 6 hours of overtime to pay the tolls and a time to be there!

Oh and the hunter folks really need to organise a drop off point!........ like i said, my place is good....... or perhaps Schooeys?

cheers


----------



## Doc (18/5/08)

Just gone and checked out the Wiki article and I'm counting 27 bottles counting my own I need to have ready for the swap.
I take it the last spot is staying empty ?
Trying to psych myself up for bottling. 

Doc


----------



## Stuster (18/5/08)

Not sure, Doc. I wouldn't be surprised if somebody takes that last spot in the next few weeks, so might be wise to go the whole hog and bottle one extra just in case.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/5/08)

Jez said:


> If so, my mate that I brew with may be able to take your empty spot if thats cool with everyone.
> Jez


Is your home boy in on this Jez ?


----------



## Jez (19/5/08)

Sorry, forgot to update the list.

Yep he's in so list is now:


1. Stuster - Belgian Tripel
2. Tony - Decoction mashed Altbier if it works out OK
3. nifty - stout (maybe)
4. PoMo - House ale
5. Crozdog - American Brown
6. Kabooby - Xaviers Bock
7. Fatgodzilla - English Old Ale
8. Muggus - Oak-aged porter (S-04, French oak chips for 3 months)
9. floppinab - English brown
10. Insight
11. redbeard - perhaps belgian dubbel
12. Gulpa - English Bitter with wlp023 - Ill reserve judgment on the Special for now.
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh - Either our House Kolsch or some sort of Brown Ale
20. Cortez The Killer - Almost Dark Ale - Recipe #37 - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm 
21. Jon W - APA with lots of American (or maybe NZ) hops.
22. DK - 10B. American Amber Ale
23. Jez - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
24. James
25. Loftboy - Premium Australian 'Lager'
26. Doc - Schwarzbier
27. Monkeybusiness - stout
28. Linz - Over dunked Dunkelweizen(1st attempt)- Its got to be wlp 300


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/5/08)

> 'Jez' date='May 19 2008, 09:49 AM' post='315754']
> Sorry, forgot to update the list.
> 
> Yep he's in so list is now:



Happiness is a full case swap list and 27 bottles for consumption during the Olympics in August :beerbang:


----------



## kabooby (19/5/08)

Why 27?

Dont you drink your own  

Kabooby


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/5/08)

kabooby said:


> Why 27?
> 
> Dont you drink your own
> 
> Kabooby



I know something you don't :lol:


----------



## schooey (19/5/08)

1. Stuster - Belgian Tripel
2. Tony - Decoction mashed Altbier if it works out OK
3. nifty - stout (maybe)
4. PoMo - House ale
5. Crozdog - American Brown
6. Kabooby - Xaviers Bock
7. Fatgodzilla - English Old Ale
8. Muggus - Oak-aged porter (S-04, French oak chips for 3 months)
9. floppinab - English brown
10. Insight
11. redbeard - perhaps belgian dubbel
12. Gulpa - English Bitter with wlp023 - Ill reserve judgment on the Special for now.
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey - English Mild
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh - Either our House Kolsch or some sort of Brown Ale
20. Cortez The Killer - Almost Dark Ale - Recipe #37 - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm 
21. Jon W - APA with lots of American (or maybe NZ) hops.
22. DK - 10B. American Amber Ale
23. Jez - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
24. James
25. Loftboy - Premium Australian 'Lager'
26. Doc - Schwarzbier
27. Monkeybusiness - stout
28. Linz - Over dunked Dunkelweizen(1st attempt)- Its got to be wlp 300


----------



## Josh (21/5/08)

Anyone who needs my address PM me and I'll get back to you.

Don't know where to fund the wiki, but mine is a Brown Ale using US05. Will be ready on the date of the swap.


----------



## Stuster (21/5/08)

Josh said:


> Anyone who needs my address PM me and I'll get back to you.
> 
> Don't know where to fund the wiki, but mine is a Brown Ale using US05. Will be ready on the date of the swap.



Josh, the wiki is in the section called articles at the top. Is that an American Brown then?


----------



## Insight (21/5/08)

After listening to the Brewing Network this week and because "there's always one", I was inspired to brew a Terrapin Rye Pale Ale clone for the swap. Everyone likes experimental beers right?  I'll at least have a taste before the swap and brew something else if it tastes like ass!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/5/08)

1. Stuster - Belgian Tripel
2. Tony - Decoction mashed Altbier if it works out OK
3. nifty - stout (maybe)
4. PoMo - House ale
5. Crozdog - American Brown
6. Kabooby - Xaviers Bock
7. Fatgodzilla - "More than a half" Wit
8. Muggus - Oak-aged porter (S-04, French oak chips for 3 months)
9. floppinab - English brown
10. Insight - Terrapin Rye Pale Ale 
11. redbeard - perhaps belgian dubbel
12. Gulpa - English Bitter with wlp023 - Ill reserve judgment on the Special for now.
13. SAH
14. HomeBrewWorld.com
15. BeerSlayer
16. Schooey - English Mild
17. Pint of Lager
18. Thirstywench
19. Josh - Either our House Kolsch or some sort of Brown Ale
20. Cortez The Killer - Almost Dark Ale - Recipe #37 - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm 
21. Jon W - APA with lots of American (or maybe NZ) hops.
22. DK - 10B. American Amber Ale
23. Jez - Belgian Golden Strong Ale
24. James
25. Loftboy - Premium Australian 'Lager'
26. Doc - Schwarzbier
27. Monkeybusiness - stout
28. Linz - Over dunked Dunkelweizen(1st attempt)- Its got to be wlp 300

3rd effort for a good case swap beer in the system after two crappy efforts. Here's hoping !


----------



## Tony (25/5/08)

feeling the pressure FGZ?

I may have to change my entry too.

The Altbier is bloody lovly, and due to the iminent crisis of empty kegs...... its going on tap untill the Scottish 80/- i brewed today is done.

I have bottled a stout, an Aussie Extra stout, brewed with 1469 TTL yeast. Tried one yesterday after a week in the bottle and its very nice. Too easy to drink at 6 or 7%

I also have a Robust porter in bottles and an ESB just finishing up............ and a Special Bitter about to get firmented so i will decide closer to the day depending on what they taste like.

cheers

PS.... here is the stout


----------



## Steve (25/5/08)

Tony said:


> feeling the pressure FGZ?
> 
> I may have to change my entry too.
> 
> ...



Glad to here your run of infections is out of the way Tone
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/5/08)

Tony said:


> feeling the pressure FGZ?



Nah. Any more laid back I'd be dead !

Just two disappointments - the last a lager that tastes oxidised (too many transfers to secondary fermenters). The first effort was an old English Ale recipe I found on a UK site, but I guess the JW malt and our south coast water makes enough of a difference to turn what should be a nice drop into an ordinary one (in the keg and can only drink it sparingly. Will chuck it when ready to put another keg into the fridge. This wit I have brewed today has hit all targets so far so should be okay. Using Southern Cross to bitter/flavour it and a touch of hallertau at the end so see how it does.

See ya on swap day. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (25/5/08)

YEah Steve....... looking like im on top of it. Im not going to relax though........... not yet.

FGZ.... what was the recipe for the english.......... PM it to me if its too emabesing to post  Id like to have a look at it.

Oh..... and hang onto the lager. Ive had lagers taste like arse at first and clean right up after a month in the bottle!

cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/5/08)

Tony said:


> FGZ.... what was the recipe for the english.......... PM it to me if its too emabesing to post  Id like to have a look at it.
> Oh..... and hang onto the lager. Ive had lagers taste like arse at first and clean right up after a month in the bottle!
> 
> cheers



Hob Goblin II

Brew Type: All Grain
Style: English Old Ale
Brewer: Orfy
Batch Size: 23.00 L Boil Volume: 30.29 L
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
4.80 kg Marris Otter Pale (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 
Mash Ingredients
Mash In: Add 14.09 L of water at 78.2 C 
90 min - Hold mash at 69.0 C for 90 min 
Add first wort hops to boiler at start of sparge
Amount Item Type
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops
15.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 
Drain Mash Tun 
Batch Sparge Round 1: Sparge with 14.67 L of 78.0 C water. 
Batch Sparge Round 2: Sparge with 9.93 L of 78.0 C water. 
Add water to achieve boil volume of 30.29 L 
Estimated Pre-boil Gravity is: 1.042 SG with all grains/extracts added 
Boil for 60 min Start to Boil. 
30 min into boil Add 15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00%] (30 min) (Flavour Hop) 
30 min into boil Add 15.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (30 min) (Flavour Hop) 
50 min into boil Add 1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) 
60 min into boil Add 15.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) 
60 min into boil Add 15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.00%] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) 
Cool wort to fermentation temperature 
Add water (as needed) to achieve volume of 23.00 L 
Siphon wort to primary fermenter and aerate wort. 
Add Ingredients to Fermenter
Amount Item Type 1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Taste Rating (50 possible points): 50.0
Hobgoblin is a powerful full-bodied copper red, well-balanced brew. Strong in roasted malt with a moderate hoppy bitterness and slight fruity character that lasts through to the end. A full chocolate malt flavour beer by the addition of a small proportion


I actually found this on an american site and went to Jim's in the UK for a more authentic look at it. I didn't have MO malt so used JW tard malt. The UK version (scribbled down somewhere) emphasised the importance of calcium in water (to harden it ?) but have no idea of what my local water has so I ignored that bit. Did everything else as per recipe except used Wyeast London Ale rather than Notts.

About to order 25kg of Marris Otter so will try again and see what happens this time.

The lager went to the drain (wasn't keen to bottle and throw out later - it was ordinary at best and I have enough bad beer in bottles as is)

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Stuster (25/5/08)

Looks a reasonable recipe to me, FGZ. The MO would make a difference but it should still be nice enough with Trad ale. What's the matter with it? :huh:


----------



## Tony (25/5/08)

as above......... recipe looks fine. Ive found JWT malt to be quite malty like MO so its not going to make a shit beer good.

sounds like something else is wrong with it mate.
Your yeast choice was probably a better one that nottingham as well.

id be looking elswere than the recipe if i were you.

cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/5/08)

Tony said:


> as above......... recipe looks fine. Ive found JWT malt to be quite malty like MO so its not going to make a shit beer good.
> 
> sounds like something else is wrong with it mate.
> Your yeast choice was probably a better one that nottingham as well.
> ...



Hard to pinpoint. Just doesn't taste "right". I have a couple of bottles of it in the cupboard, I'll bring up on the day. If I had of bottled the batch and stuck in the swap, most would have drunk it and said .. naaa, didn't like it. That's not the idea of this swap, is it ? It doesn't taste or smell infected, it just tastes like an ordinary beer - almost like a K & K version - a thinnish, ordinary tasting brew.


----------



## Stuster (26/5/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Hard to pinpoint. Just doesn't taste "right". I have a couple of bottles of it in the cupboard, I'll bring up on the day. If I had of bottled the batch and stuck in the swap, most would have drunk it and said .. naaa, didn't like it. That's not the idea of this swap, is it ? It doesn't taste or smell infected, it just tastes like an ordinary beer - almost like a K & K version - a thinnish, ordinary tasting brew.



You did completely the right thing by subbing another beer if that one wasn't up to scratch. :icon_cheers: Just commenting that the recipe itself looks good to me and so it might have been something else that made it ordinary. Bring up a bottle and somebody might be able to work out what's not right about it (or maybe it's actually good and it's just you. :lol: )


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/5/08)

Recipe looks similar to my case swap beer

IIRC I think I used the hobgoblin as the basis for mine too

It's drinking nicely out of the keg

Cheers

Batch Size (L): 42.00 Wort Size (L): 35.00
Total Grain (Kg): 9.72
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.36
Anticipated SRM: 19.8
Anticipated IBU: 29.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.056
Actual FG: 1.0xx

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
85.4 8.30 kg. Bairds - Maris Otter Pale Mal England 1.047 3
7.2 0.70 kg. JW Crystal Australia 1.004 72
4.3 0.42 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.002 2
3.1 0.30 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.002 475

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 5.5 60 min.
15.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 12.0 60 min.
15.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 6.10 6.7 60 min.
15.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 6.10 2.7 25 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 2.9 25 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast
-----
S-04


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/5/08)

Stuster said:


> You did completely the right thing by subbing another beer if that one wasn't up to scratch. :icon_cheers: Just commenting that the recipe itself looks good to me and so it might have been something else that made it ordinary. Bring up a bottle and somebody might be able to work out what's not right about it (or maybe it's actually good and it's just you. :lol: )




I am a hard task master when it comes to my brews, but I made a smoky porter for the IBU case swap at the same time and got a similiar sort of result - drinkable but lacking that "bling" . The grain bill should have produced a malty / smoky taste but barely reached the mark. Cortez thought it had a possible infection taste but I've had a couple since and I can't really place that idea. As these were amongst my first all grain efforts I reckon I'll put the results down to lack of experience. Since subbing the braid with Beerbellys' false bottom, I'm getting better results, as well as spending a day pulling everything apart and cleaning all my tuns, urn and fermenters thoroughly. We'll see what happens, especially with about 100kg of fine grains either in or about to go into the stockpile. See ya in June


----------



## Tony (28/5/08)

Rotery Ho Hunter case swappers. 4 weeks to go and the clock is ticking.

we need to organise a spot to assemble all the beers for transport.

There is a good chance i will be picking up Schooey on the day so i guess it would be logical to leave them at either his place or mine.

As far as i can tell we have 4 contenders.

2. Tony - Most likely a stout
16. Schooey
18. Thirstywench
25. Loftboy - Premium Australian 'Lager'

3 of the 4 are active on this thread..... i will try and work out how to send a PM to Thirstywench and see if she remembers us 

cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/6/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Happiness is a full case swap list and 27 bottles for consumption during the Olympics in August :beerbang:




Sadness is only getting 26 bottles out of the fermenter (thought I had enough for 30 !). Mini brew planned for next few days -12 litre batch of same recipe for a couple of spare longnecks and a carton of stubbies ! Plus I can have a taster and see if all is well !

Or is someone thinking of pulling out .......................


----------



## PostModern (2/6/08)

I modified my house ale for the swap. This is something of a Winter Warmer version. Made a bigger batch than normal as well, but stuck to the buckets for measurement:

About 15% Wheat Malt
A bucket and a half of JW Trad Ale
About 3/4 pint glass of light choc malt
About 1/2 kilo white sugar
About 150g "rich" brown sugar

Hit 1.062. 

Hopped with 35g of Northern Brewer at 60
30g EKG 20mins
40g "mystery hop" at whirlpool

Fermenting with 1099 Whitbread Ale.

A Mars bar to any non-IBU who can pick the exact variety of the mystery hop.


----------



## Tony (2/6/08)

PostModern said:


> Hopped with 35g of Northern Brewer at 60
> 30g EKG 20mins
> 40g "mystery hop" at whirlpool
> 
> A Mars bar to any non-IBU who can pick the exact variety of the mystery hop.



OOOOOOOOOO a challenge 

Is it cascade?

is it, is it, is it?


----------



## crozdog (2/6/08)

Tony said:


> OOOOOOOOOO a challenge
> 
> Is it cascade?
> 
> is it, is it, is it?


Tony, thought your 1st guess would have been POR! :lol: Moved to the dark side have we?


----------



## Muggus (2/6/08)

PostModern said:


> 40g "mystery hop" at whirlpool
> 
> A Mars bar to any non-IBU who can pick the exact variety of the mystery hop.


Challenger? 
I hope its Challenger...
Please be Challenger...because i'm now officially in love with that hop! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Tony (2/6/08)

crozdog said:


> Tony, thought your 1st guess would have been POR! :lol: Moved to the dark side have we?



Na mate....... not this century!

However....... you will never guess what the 50 IBU's of my mystery hop is h34r: 

cheers


----------



## Doc (2/6/08)

Time to taste and transfer from keg to bottles for my submission tonight.
Had to have a quick taster to make sure that it was up to standard.

The velvety creamy tan head looked ok, but the tightness of the bubbles in the foam was maybe just a little too tight.
The deep black but not black colour with subtle ruby highlights was maybe just a smidge darker than what I was aiming for.
The tan residue lacing on the glass was well formed and almost in a nice helical form that is artful and eye pleasing, but fails on symmetry. 
The balance between maltyness, sweetness, body and hop flavour with just a hint of roast will please many in that it is very quaffable, but you may only come back for 5 pints and I was aiming for a 6 pint session beer.

So, I'm thinking that even though I've bottled most of my contribution (second keg bottling planned for tomorrow night), I'm considering not boring you guys and gals with a sub-standard entry.

Doc


----------



## Weizguy (2/6/08)

Tony said:


> Rotery Ho Hunter case swappers. 4 weeks to go and the clock is ticking.
> 
> we need to organise a spot to assemble all the beers for transport.
> 
> ...


Thirstywench was recently on the HAG swap thread. Give her a pm. FYI...


----------



## Muggus (2/6/08)

Doc said:


> The balance between maltyness, sweetness, body and hop flavour with just a hint of roast will please many in that it is very quaffable, but you may only come back for 5 pints and I was aiming for a 6 pint session beer.


 :lol: Hahaha nice one Doc. 
To best honest, I have no idea the difference between a 5 and a 6 pint session beer, but what you've described sounds fantastic either way! Can't wait!


----------



## Thethirstywench (2/6/08)

Tony said:


> Rotery Ho Hunter case swappers. 4 weeks to go and the clock is ticking.
> 
> we need to organise a spot to assemble all the beers for transport.
> 
> ...




Tony how could I forget? 

I can thank a crap internet connection for most of time away from AHB. And pure laziness for the other bits. 

I'm happy to drop off wherever I need to if you guys are willing to ship it down for me. Just let me know where to go (in the nicest possible way of course) and I'll make sure it get there in plenty of time.

I'll be contibuting either an IPA or an Aussie Draught. 

Slainte
Thirsty Wench


----------



## schooey (2/6/08)

Was just sending you a PM as you posted, Carol. I have loftboy sorted (I think), Tony. So it's just up to you and I to sort out when and where and which car we take..


----------



## Tony (2/6/08)

Ahh good......... David got on to you. I figured you would be closer. Good to hear from you too ThirstyW........... i was thinking you forgot us!

Shoud we take a free company car or wing it in the V8 Holden Ute  Its low, loud and lots of fun.

The doors squeek, the speakers turn on and off, the drivers side window doesnt work, the electric ariel is broken, but its got 250HP and an open 3 inch exhaust, twin cats and pacemaker headers  Full suspension upgrade with inch thick sway bars. 

what do you recon mate.............. you game? :unsure: :lol:


----------



## PostModern (2/6/08)

Tony said:


> OOOOOOOOOO a challenge
> 
> Is it cascade?
> 
> is it, is it, is it?



Don't burn your chance until after you taste it!


----------



## schooey (2/6/08)

Tony said:


> Ahh good......... David got on to you. I figured you would be closer. Good to hear from you too ThirstyW........... i was thinking you forgot us!
> 
> Shoud we take a free company car or wing it in the V8 Holden Ute  Its low, loud and lots of fun.
> 
> ...



Only if you drive it like you stole it...

I'll be fine mate, I'm a firm believer in the 'Get in, sit down, hang on and shut up' theory. I think I have Thirst sorted for her entry too, once it's fermented...


----------



## Thethirstywench (2/6/08)

Hey, can you guys drive past my place just so I can see it?? lol

Got to love an old ute with grunt


----------



## Linz (3/6/08)

thirstywench said:


> Got to love an old ute with grunt



I can just see them pulling up, winding down the passenger window and saying 'ugghn' and spluttering off in a ute!!! <_< :lol:


----------



## Tony (3/6/08)

Linz said:


> 'ugghn'



How do you pronounce that? :unsure: :huh: 

She aint that old........... its a 99 model!

This is when it was a bit newer and the window worked :angry: 

cheers


----------



## Stuster (3/6/08)

Tony said:


> This is when it was a bit newer and the window worked :angry:



I'm pretty sure the open bit in that picture isn't called a window, Tony. :lol:


----------



## Tony (3/6/08)

............... :lol:


----------



## Steve (3/6/08)

That a VT Tone? I like how you've also blurred the number plate....c'mon mate what you hiding?


----------



## Tony (3/6/08)

na mate.........its a VS with the specked up VT motor. More power.......... less weight in the car!

back on topic hey............ i will get in trouble h34r: 

cheers

PS......... schooey........ PM me you address!


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (5/6/08)

Anyone in the Bankstown, Georges Hall, Milperra etc etc region that might be able to take my swap case with them on the 28th? I won't be able to make it on the day.

Cheers
DK


----------



## Muggus (9/6/08)

After 3 months of patiently waiting, I bottled my French oak porter. Just managed get 28 longies out. 
Not sure if it'll be carbonated by the time of the swap though. I'm recommending it to be 'warm conditioned' for a month or so, just to be sure.
Seemed pretty good coming out of the fermenter, so hopefully it'll remain that way by the time it gets out to all you folks!


----------



## Doc (9/6/08)

Cut the labels out for mine today.
Redbeard is doing me proud and picking up my entry as I'll be overseas the weekend of the swap.

Looking forward to returning to a nice selection of brews.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## PostModern (9/6/08)

I'm possibly going to have to withdraw... the beer I brewed for this is still cloudy and not ready to bottle. I tried to pitch some skimmed Whitbread Ale, but the donor beer had passed krausen when I pitched  and the only dry yeast I had in the house was some Craftbrewer Belgian Ale yeast in a 24g pack (was that T-58?), so I dropped that in there. Anyway, not sure if it'll pass muster, so if it doesn't clear up and improve to my satisfaction by next weekend, I'm going to have to withdraw.


----------



## Doc (9/6/08)

Maybe a fining agent is required Pomo ?
Still two weeks to go, so have my fingers crossed you make it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## PostModern (9/6/08)

I've got some Isinglass, but I just want to make sure the yeast is finished first. Don't want to add to the count of gushers


----------



## Jez (10/6/08)

DK said:


> Anyone in the Bankstown, Georges Hall, Milperra etc etc region that might be able to take my swap case with them on the 28th? I won't be able to make it on the day.
> 
> Cheers
> DK




I should be able to help you out DK. Just remind me by PM closer to the 28th as I've got a terrible memory.

Jez


----------



## Stuster (10/6/08)

Mine was bottled over the weekend. Tasted pretty good if a bit young. Might need a few more weeks out of the fridge after swap day. It's come in at 9.8% so it should be just hitting it's stride by September. B)


----------



## homebrewworld.com (10/6/08)

Bottled my contribution yesterday, with my little helper Laura 8yrs old.
Some kinda ale you should enjoy. No guidelines followed on this one and tastes good out of the fermenter !
Laura put the sugar in the bottles ( all of them i hope  and asked ' if your beer is so good dad , why are you giving it away' ?....

B)


----------



## Tony (11/6/08)

did i get moderated? :huh: 

Im sure i posted something to PM saying to enter it anyway.... its too close to the end to pull out  

I must have said something offensive

I guess we will never know!

...............and so the sands drift throught the hourglass............


----------



## PostModern (11/6/08)

Tony said:


> did i get moderated? :huh:
> 
> Im sure i posted something to PM saying to enter it anyway.... its too close to the end to pull out
> 
> ...



I had a look in the place where killed posts go and nothing was there from this thread?? Maybe the Add Reply button dodged your mouse?

I think I will enter it anyway. I'm disappointed, but it may yet come good. I'll give it a rack, some finings and some cold conditioning. Apart from the pong of the yeast, it's OK. The mystery hops is also a bit of a fizzer. Nothing there at all. I might dry hop in the CC just to give it ~something~ goddamnit.


----------



## Doc (11/6/08)

Tony said:


> did i get moderated? :huh:
> 
> Im sure i posted something to PM saying to enter it anyway.... its too close to the end to pull out
> 
> ...



Checked the history for the topic. No moderation has been done on this topic at all.

Doc


----------



## Tony (11/6/08)

cool.......... thanks guys.

I must have muffed it................ thats whay i asked 

Im not 100% happy with my stout either but i get maybe 1 beer a year im very happy with. this years just ran out. the Greman pils............. oh it was nice on tap for 50 liters 

The stout is nice but its not perfect.......... but when is home brew perfect?

so i say enter it and we will be gentle with you 

cheers


----------



## PostModern (12/6/08)

Well I racked it and added Isinglass which I could almost see working as it went in. Will rack again and feed it some EKG or cascase... hmmm. This is not just an "unhappy with" beer, but a bad fermentation. We'll take it as a test of my recovery skills or something


----------



## Muggus (12/6/08)

Tony said:


> the Greman pils............. oh it was nice on tap for 50 liters


Gremlin pils? h34r:


----------



## kabooby (13/6/08)

Its a cute beer but you just cant feed it after midnight :lol: 

Kabooby


----------



## floppinab (13/6/08)

Well I bottled my effort yesterday. I posted a topic in the AG section here :

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=23457

about some of the problems I've been having.

Was hoping to do a bit more with this brew, mainly dry hop, but given the above thought it best to get it in the bottle asap. After having to run it through the filter and losing so much beer to the crud that is in the fermenter I just managed to squeeze out the 28 bottles (650ml bottles too).

Bottom line, it tastes OK, hope it turns out alright over the coming weeks.


----------



## Stuster (13/6/08)

floppinab said:


> 28 bottles (650ml bottles too).



Um, they are supposed to be 750ml bottles, Gav. I guess we can let you off this time, as long as you make them magnums next time.


----------



## Steve (13/6/08)

Tony said:


> The stout is nice but its not perfect.......... but when is home brew perfect?



its a good job SJW isnt in on the case or you'd be getting a severe reprimand for substandard offerings   
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Muggus (13/6/08)

Just to highlight the fact I have too much time on my hands...I went to the trouble of making labels for mine.


----------



## floppinab (13/6/08)

Stuster said:


> 2. The bottle shall be either 750 or 800ml tallies. Screwtops are acceptable. NO CHAMPAGNE BOTTLES.
> 
> Um, they are supposed to be 750ml bottles, Gav. I guess we can let you off this time, as long as you make them magnums next time.



Sheeeet,, solly solly, no good.

I can drop out if you like, gotta get to the bottom of my mash problems


----------



## Stuster (13/6/08)

floppinab said:


> I can drop out if you like, gotta get to the bottom of my mash problems



No, don't be silly. Nice to have some practice on recognising faults. :lol: h34r: 


(Only joking. But now I'm really in for it if there's anything wrong with my beer. :unsure: )


----------



## Tony (13/6/08)

:lol: 

Everyone is shitting themselves 

:lol: 

And my Stout has about 50IBU of.......... um......... um....... :unsure: ........ hops!!!!! yeah nice hops in it.

Its not a case swap............ its an adventure!

cheers


----------



## floppinab (14/6/08)

Tony said:


> :lol:
> 
> Everyone is shitting themselves
> 
> :lol:



Not fulling shitting Tony......... justly lightly soiling!!!!! :lol: 

No, I'm quite sure mine'll be fine just need to understand where this 10 pounds of sludgy guff is coming from in my cubes. It's not effecting the end brew, an APA I'm drinking now had the same problem, which the filter got rid of, and is drinking very nicely right now.


----------



## Tony (14/6/08)

It might be heaps of break.

I have found since i started using a bigger burner and boiling my smaller cubed batches harder, i get clearer No-chill beers but there is 3 inches or more of break in the cube.

cheers


----------



## pint of lager (15/6/08)

Decisions decisions.

Just going through my bottle store, have a few contenders with enough bottled to make the draw. Will sample them shortly and then lock in my contribution.


----------



## Stuster (15/6/08)

pint of lager said:


> Decisions decisions.
> 
> Just going through my bottle store, have a few contenders with enough bottled to make the draw. Will sample them shortly and then lock in my contribution.



What are the choices, PoL? Maybe you should start a poll.


----------



## Tony (15/6/08)

pol's poll


----------



## Muggus (15/6/08)

Stuster said:


> What are the choices, PoL? Maybe you should start a poll.


I second that notion. Afterall...we are the ones who'll be drinking it.


----------



## PostModern (15/6/08)

My first batch for this: FAIL.

I'll be entering my floaty English Ordinary Bitter instead...


----------



## pint of lager (15/6/08)

The selection was an English ale, almost bock wheat and a Munich lager.

Three of us judged them, tough work to do. The winner was the Munich lager. All packaged up and has started its journey.


----------



## Linz (16/6/08)

pint of lager said:


> All packaged up and has started its journey.




Better get to bottling mine then...looks like I have a pick up to do soon....


----------



## Doc (18/6/08)

Redbeard picked up my entry tonight.
I killed his taste buds with my Pliny clone.

My entry is ready to drink as soon as you chill it down. Get into it early case swappers.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## nifty (20/6/08)

I'll be out of the country for the next 2 weeks, so I dropped my stout off at Josh's today. I just had a sample and although the carbonation is still pretty low, it should be ready to drink by the swap date, but leaving it for another week or 2 wouldn't hurt either.

cheers
nifty


----------



## Tony (20/6/08)

Well folks............... im going to have to pull my stout from the swap.

There is nothing wrong with it. I really like it actually.

But sitting here drinking the ESB i made recently............... i think i will enter it instead 

Its character packed. Sweet malt, deep dark caramel notes, bitter hops and nutty soft yeast holding it all together.

1469 TTL yeast by the way.

I like it better so im entering it. Only thing is i have to change the number on the cap to the case swap number.

It hurts me a bit to give it all away but i do want to enter something nice for the masses.

cheers


----------



## Doc (23/6/08)

How did the swap go fellas ?

Doc

Doh, a week ahead of schedule.


----------



## pint of lager (23/6/08)

Ooops, just realised that I should have labled my caps with my swap number. I did put a sticker on all of them saying PoL, so I hope this gets me past the mark. There is also a lable taped on the side with a brief description of the beer.


----------



## PostModern (25/6/08)

Dammit!
Seems my second batch is infected with the same taint as the first batch. Went to bottle last night, tasted a sample and it's farked. Time to break out the caustic solution.

Sorry folks, looks like you're down to 27.


----------



## Stuster (25/6/08)

Damn, that's a shame. Now we lose our hop guessing game.  

Hope to see you in next time, PoMo. Time to kick the contaminations. Hmmm, now when did you start doing this floating mash business?


----------



## PostModern (25/6/08)

The hop guess was to be for the first infected batch. The second batch just used EKG, so I would have had to buy a whole box of Mars bars.

I'll let that slight to my new mashing religion slide... this time


----------



## Cortez The Killer (25/6/08)

Any one else gonna step up to the plate?

Might be worth a post in a fresh thread to find a replacement

Someone is bound to have a batch bottled ready to go - it is a homebrewing forum after all  

Thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (25/6/08)

Just a bump for this. The swap is on THIS SATURDAY in case you'd forgotten. :lol: 

PM Josh if you don't know where it is. Would be good if everyone could put the details of their beers in the wiki, here.

And happy birthday to Josh for today while we're at it. Have a good one but make sure you're still up for Saturday!


----------



## monkeybusiness (25/6/08)

Well, just finished bottling my effort. Oatmeal stout a bit more bitter than I had intended but I'll let the discerning jury have a crack at it anyway cause I like being in on these case swaps. 

Was my second AG only and the first one without knowledgeable brewers in company so it'll be interesting to see comments.

What is the plan for the swap day. Are we just swapping the beers an buggering off or are people sticking around for some general tastings or even some sort of BBQ goodness. (Please excuse me if I have missed this earlier in the thread, had a quick seach an couldn't find details). I hope to come up with fatgodzilla if there is the promise of some fun on the day.

Now off for the clean up....loooove bottling <_<


----------



## Muggus (26/6/08)

monkeybusiness said:


> What is the plan for the swap day. Are we just swapping the beers an buggering off or are people sticking around for some general tastings or even some sort of BBQ goodness. (Please excuse me if I have missed this earlier in the thread, had a quick seach an couldn't find details). I hope to come up with fatgodzilla if there is the promise of some fun on the day.


If the last swap was anything to go by, theres no doubt there'll be some brews to try on the day! :beerbang:
May have to bring a few of my own along just to see if they're up to par...


----------



## jonw (26/6/08)

Is anybody near(ish) Lane Cove and able to take my case along? I've got a few things on (i.e. finishing building a shed.) I can drop it off on Saturday morning if anybody can help out.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Insight (26/6/08)

jonw said:


> Is anybody near(ish) Lane Cove and able to take my case along? I've got a few things on (i.e. finishing building a shed.) I can drop it off on Saturday morning if anybody can help out.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jon



Hi Jon, I'll take yours along. PM me your address and a phone number, and I'll pick it up on my way.


----------



## Tony (27/6/08)

I will bring down a couple of bottles of POR stout and see what peoples opinions are.

cheers


----------



## Josh (27/6/08)

I can grab a kilo of snags if you guys want to hang around a bit.


----------



## Tony (27/6/08)

I probably wont be able to stay too long. Keen to meet some names and have a chat.

I have 8 milk crates in the ute and its ready to go.

Now the only thing im not looking forward to........... the nightmare that is............. SYDNEY!

Sorry but i hate the place, its clostraphobic

Ive never driven on any of these moroeways on the whereis map so should be even more fun than usual.

Schooey cant make it, he has to work so im winging it alone.

Gunna load up some tunes for the trip. Was gonna wash all the dust off it (there were cobwebs in the wheel arches when i took it for a pink slip of wednesday) but no time now.

see you all tomorrow. If i get lost i wont be thirsty 

cheers


----------



## Linz (28/6/08)

Just bottled my entry...Yeah I know, I'm cutting it fine.....

Not too sure about it now...

Just remember to..

"wait before trying Number 28...It'll need some time to carbonate"


----------



## Cortez The Killer (28/6/08)

Fatgodzilla and Monkey Business have just left the gong carrying mine and SAH's cases as well as their own - I hope their arms don't get tired

Godspeed!


----------



## Jez (28/6/08)

James and I were only able to bottle our entries last weekend so give "23" and "24" at least 4 weeks or longer before giving then a go. 

I can't make it today but James & his other half will be there with his, mine & DK's entries. 

Have fun!

Jez


----------



## Stuster (28/6/08)

Despite a couple of no-shows <_< the swap went well (if a touch chaotically :icon_cheers: ). Good to meet everybody. :beer: 

I'll start a thread for recipes and another thread for consumption notes. Now to start on drinking them. :chug:


----------



## Linz (29/6/08)

Jez said:


> James and I were only able to bottle our entries last weekend so give "23" and "24" at least 4 weeks or longer before giving then a go.
> 
> I can't make it today but James & his other half will be there with his, mine & DK's entries.
> 
> ...


So then 

"give "23-24" and "28" at least 4 weeks or longer before giving then a go.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/6/08)

Dropped off 4 crates at Wollongong - two hours later at Callala Bay we discovered we had one too many of the "big" numbers and one too few of the "little" numbers. So much for careful planning ! (it was those "spare" bottles - one of the "big" crates had 1 2 & 3 as the spares so too quick a glance assumed that it was a "smalls" crate. I reckon next year we'll have this crate thing sorted out ! (blame it on the boys who pulled out for buggering up a foolproof system).

Got home about 8.00pm - so a 14 and a half hour road trip. Gees I hope you blokes have brewed some beauties !

Thanks Josh for the use of the house. Good to meet a few blokes and talk beer. Doesn't get better, does it ! Tony, its the cobwebs in my old wagon's wheel arches that holds the rust together !


----------



## monkeybusiness (29/6/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Tony, its the cobwebs in my old wagon's wheel arches that holds the rust together !



Rust! I was more worried about the rattle and smell coming off the brakes as we came down Mt Ousley. I found religion and prayed to the beer god for a safe descent.

but seriously, thanks FG for the ride up and back.


----------



## Muggus (29/6/08)

Biggup to Josh for hosting. Thanks for having us around.

Twas good to catchup with some of you guys and i'm looking forward to cracking open more than a few quality brews.


----------



## Doc (29/6/08)

Mine is good to go right now.
Drink it while it is fresh.
Big thanks to Redbeard for taking care on my entry.
Just got back into the country and need a few days off the beer.

Doc


----------



## Stuster (29/6/08)

Doc said:


> Just got back into the country and need a few days off the beer.



Not surprising. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Insight (3/7/08)

Did we ever find out what happened to the two no-shows? They may still be in an overturned car down an embankment somewhere off the M7, feeding on snails and lawn clippings. Hope they made a couple of good beers, as it may be the only thing they have to drink down there!


----------



## Stuster (3/7/08)

Insight said:


> Did we ever find out what happened to the two no-shows?



They're dead to us now.


----------



## Linz (3/7/08)

Insight said:


> Did we ever find out what happened to the two no-shows? They may still be in an overturned car down an embankment somewhere off the M7, feeding on snails and lawn clippings. Hope they made a couple of good beers, as it may be the only thing they have to drink down there!




I got a hold of Beerslayer...not in an overturned car...but loading boogie board cases onto airplanes at that time...the other one is prolly galavanting across the country for work


----------



## kabooby (3/7/08)

Hang on a minute, 

Boogie board cases, aeroplanes

Dont tell Schapelle  

Kabooby


----------

